# about to go nuts with this phone...



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I have run both cyanogen and omfgb. I recently jumped from cm7 to omfgb 7-15 release, since then 4G will not stay connected at all I can watch it drop and grab and drop over and over. It makes me sick. I want my 4G I pay for. I have tried all MR2 radios.

Currently running OMFGB latest release on MR2.5 and only 3G works. I am hoping someone has has similar problems and could help me.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> So I have run both cyanogen and omfgb. I recently jumped from cm7 to omfgb 7-15 release, since then 4G will not stay connected at all I can watch it drop and grab and drop over and over. It makes me sick. I want my 4G I pay for. I have tried all MR2 radios.
> 
> Currently running OMFGB latest release on MR2.5 and only 3G works. I am hoping someone has has similar problems and could help me.


Install the newest radio for starters. And I've had the happen before. Try flashing a sense rom, a stock rooted rom, with the newest mr2 radio. Reboot the phone a few times in hopes of a PRL update, and whether or not you get one, go back to an AOSP rom and try again. But yeah, flash a stock rom and latest mr2 radio, and start over. And try toggling between cdma evdo/lte auto or whatever and cdma prl auto alot on your AOSP rom. It takes me up to ten minutes sometimes to get it to work. Do you get 4g easily with sense? You might be in a bad reception area.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## youarealwaysthereMD (Jul 14, 2011)

Cm7 and omfgb are great but their 4G is not. For 4G you need stock or a sense ROM for now until those other ROMs get 4G data worked out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Your problems are normal with those two roms. They are working hard on those roms to make them better and have done a great job. But the data connections on them are not flawless just yet.

If you don't want the data issues you will either need to go back to a Froyo or Gingerbread rom.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the 4G connectivity for AOSP roms depends on how good of a 4G signal you get. I noticed when using CM7, where I live being a great 4G area (63-75dBm), I almost never had problems. Yet when I would travel further from here, and the signal would lose strength (80+dBm), that's when it would start acting wonky. This was my experience with it


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

i remember reading that the guys developing for the 4g side of the aosp roms are having issues bc they arent actually in 4g areas and thats whats taking up so much time with the fix....then again sometimes i stay up late and drink too much so i maybe totally wrong too lol


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

I ended up getting it. I do live I. A 4g area. I just flashed the he'll out if it and wiped its squeaky clean. And went to bed. Wen I woke upthe 4G is sticking with all the signal bars.

Thanks for the replys you Guy's.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Why don't you just update your apn.Hit menu-settings-wireless & networks - wireless networks - access point names - menu - reset to defaults. Make sure you have already flashed that 1.70 radio through hboot first. It worked for me.


----------

